# Pre Assembled Frames



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone has heard of a dealer selling pre assembled frames with a non wedged side bar. Mann Lake's price was right in line but they said they only sell and likely that their machine will only assemble wedged bars. Have to buy quite a few this winter and I can already tell I'm not going to like my stapler by the time all's said and done. Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

HT Krantz http://www.htkbeesupply.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=42

nevermind...I was scratching my head until I realized you weren't referencing the top bar


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok I'm missing something in my reading then. What is a wedged side bar?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I assume he is talking about wedged top bars as opposed to groove top bars. The only preassembled frames that I know of are all grooved top bars.


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

I did mean the side bar actually... Up this way we run a straight side bar with no flair out to space the frame. Basically my big turn off with the wedged side bars would be running 2 different styles of frames


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The bees won't know the difference.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you talking about a frame design like that shown in post 5 below?

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-and-horizontal-wires&highlight=frame+design


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

More or less with the exception that the bottom bar is dadoed into the side. The bees certainly won't notice but people purchasing hives in the future tend to like everything standardized


----------

